# Masthead sheave



## coeurdalene (Jun 12, 2014)

I am looking for supplier for a replacement masthead sheave. It's metric and appears to be about 46mm OD, 8MM ID and the opening slot at the masthead is approx. 11.5mm. The old sheave has 'slipped' down the mast and have been unable to retrieve it. The mast is off the boat and have tired lots of suggestions to retrieve it but so far no success. We now wait until we step it and let if drop to the bottom.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Garhauer Marine is what u used, they have bearings which makes pulling halyards a dream with no friction.

http://garhauermarine.com/catalog_process.cfm?cid=48

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Fractional rig, right? so there's only one? Do you still have the pin?

I think you'll be lucky if it drops past the compression sleeve at the spreader attachment part of the mast.. and I'd not want to leave it in there if you have internal halyards.

Anyhow if you have the original pin and the dimensions of the available space pretty well any machine shop could make you one - but if the Garhauer options fit that would be a good choice too.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Head to Zephyr Works. Zephyrwerks - The Sheave Factory They are pretty much the go to for replacement sheaves for every rigger I know.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Stumble said:


> Head to Zephyr Works. Zephyrwerks - The Sheave Factory They are pretty much the go to for replacement sheaves for every rigger I know.


Second that, forgot to mention them. Great service, I used them for sheaves for my mainsheet traveller. Well made.

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------

